

Introducing the Computer of 2010 (2000) - russell
http://www.forbes.com/asap/2000/0821/087_print.html

======
Gimbal
"Electrons remain, doing everything they do best (switching), while photons do
what they do best (traveling very, very fast)." - brilliant, no?

~~~
jganetsk
This is the way things work now. Electrons move very slowly, but the electric
field (photons) travels at the speed of light... and that's what carries the
information through a conductor.

